# Daft Punk's New Album, "Random Access Memories", Out May 21st



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2013)

The wait is over. The new Daft Punk album, Random Access Memories, is up for pre-order on iTunes. It's out May 21 via Daft Life Limited, an imprint of Columbia Records. Fuck yeah.

Source
Also, a new audio clip was shown on SNL:


----------



## Gahars (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the perfect GIF companion for that ad:


----------



## Kwartel (Mar 24, 2013)

I heard about the release date and the title, but this new clip.. omg.. I CAN'T WAIT!!


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 24, 2013)

Man when this comes out I'll be having the prime time of my life!


----------



## AlanJohn (Mar 24, 2013)

J-Machine said:


> Man when this comes out I'll be having the prime time of my life!


I tried to make a counter-pun, but I couldn't make one harder, better, faster, stronger than yours.


----------



## J-Machine (Mar 24, 2013)

AlanJohn said:


> I tried to make a counter-pun, but I couldn't make one harder, better, faster, stronger than yours.


It's ok. you're only Human After All. it's not like we have On/Off switches for making good puns anyways. Though If you wanna try One More Time I'll wait with baited breath all the same. Just don't have me waiting Too Long. I can get pretty EMOTIONal when it comes to the Discovery of a new pun.

I'll think I'll stop here before I use them all up in one post... I mean I can't be the only one living the High Life here right?


----------



## Flame (Mar 26, 2013)

why is it only itunes and not play store too! BOO!


anyway, i still jizzed all over my screen. im human after all.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 14, 2013)

BUMP IT GOT LEAKED


----------



## ShadowSoldier (May 14, 2013)

I actually reeeeally really like the 70's vibe to this album. It's easy listening. Unlike their other songs where you sort of have to be in the mood. I prefer some 70's song because of how soft and easy they are to listen to, and this is nice. One example, Fragments of Time. I still really really really like "Get Lucky" though. Great album. Definitely gonna buy it.


----------



## TheJeweler (May 14, 2013)

Hells yeah, Love Daft Punk. I also kinda hope there might be an Alive 2017


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 14, 2013)

I like the way the album sounds but it's very different. Admittedly though I find their albums are rather different from each other; Homework, Discovery, and Human After All sound pretty distinct from each other. This is just a new sound.

I'm sure there will be complaining about it but it's enjoyable, it's catchy, and it's funky, and it's hard to find funky music in this day and age.


----------



## gamewitch (May 14, 2013)

You are welcome.


----------



## Eerpow (May 14, 2013)

Hey, really liked the album after the pretty low expectations I had after hearing Get Lucky. I mean that song had some good musical ideas but it's just badly executed, the bad flat sound mixing and unprofessional vocals ruins most of it, like the small a-ah's and huh makes me cringe. Subjectively, the song could be much better than it already is, the interesting part is when the two vocoders started harmonizing, that part was then only thing with enough musical depth (vocoder1, vocoder2, bass, chords, guitar, beat), the overall flatness of the sound throughout most of the track made it feel like a track _demo_ more than anything. They should definitely give that song another shot, mix the sound, add more depth to keep things interesting, adjust instrument separation, redo the vocals. The track has potential.
And the rest of the album? ...it's as if the other tracks are mixed by different people. 

Overall it's a very relaxed album, nice.


----------



## [M]artin (May 16, 2013)

I am in *LOVE* with this album. It's damn good.


----------



## Satangel (May 16, 2013)

Thanks for the heads up - gonna snatch it as soon as I'm home!
Really liked the Get Lucky song, was stuck in my head for days....


----------



## tronic307 (May 16, 2013)

Can't stop listening to "Get Lucky"; it's got monster hit written all over it! The music on this album is Daft Punk's best yet, but it's just too instrumental overall, and begging for some human vocals. The vocoder voice synth gets old after a while, but it does lend a Kraftwerk vibe. Overall, an instant classic and highly recommended!


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2013)

Get Lucky didn't even sound like a Daft Punk song at ALL before 2:30. WTF.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 16, 2013)

tronic307 said:


> Can't stop listening to "Get Lucky"; it's got monster hit written all over it! The music on this album is Daft Punk's best yet, but it's just too instrumental overall, and begging for some human vocals. The vocoder voice synth gets old after a while, but it does lend a Kraftwerk vibe. Overall, an instant classic and highly recommended!


 
To be fair their albums have never really been vocal. Hell there's like what, 3 actual vocal songs on Discovery? One More Time, Digital Love, and Face to Face? Unless I'm missing one. They often use phrases, soundbites, even just words but they're never very lyrical.

But I think I get what you mean, being the new sound of the album and that it should be a bit more vocal too. Both Pharrell Williams tracks for example are absolutely stunning, the man has a voice I'd never have thought.

I'd say my complaint with the album is that the songs can be a bit too long. Sometimes I don't mind but other times I just want a sweet 3-4 minute cut. Feels like it could use an accompanying album with radio edits. Like Giorgio by Moroder has a stunning climax but it takes 8 minutes to get there.


----------



## raulpica (May 16, 2013)

I didn't like that Pharrell William guy (never heard of him before, btw) singing. I mean, I want to listen to synthetized electronic voices in my Daft Punk songs, not real voices!


----------



## Eerpow (May 16, 2013)

raulpica said:


> I didn't like that Pharrell William guy (never heard of him before, btw) singing. I mean, I want to listen to synthetized electronic voices in my Daft Punk songs, not real voices!


I thought his vocals in that song were not only not pleasing to listen to, but also flat, lacking depth. Like I said, most of the track is missing something, mostly it's the mixing in that track that isn't particularly good.
I want them to redo the track, even if it's with the same vocalist. It still has that unfinished demo tape vibe to it.


----------



## pyromaniac123 (May 16, 2013)

I liked the mexican monkey song.


----------



## tronic307 (May 16, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> I thought his vocals in that song were not only not pleasing to listen to, but also flat, lacking depth. Like I said, most of the track is missing something, mostly it's the mixing in that track that isn't particularly good.
> I want them to redo the track, even if it's with the same vocalist. It still has that unfinished demo tape vibe to it.


Speed it up and he sounds like Michael Jackson.


----------



## tronic307 (May 16, 2013)

Eerpow said:


> Hey, really liked the album after the pretty low expectations I had after hearing Get Lucky. I mean that song had some good musical ideas but it's just badly executed, the bad flat sound mixing and unprofessional vocals ruins most of it, like the small a-ah's and huh makes me cringe. Subjectively, the song could be much better than it already is, the interesting part is when the two vocoders started harmonizing, that part was then only thing with enough musical depth (vocoder1, vocoder2, bass, chords, guitar, beat), the overall flatness of the sound throughout most of the track made it feel like a track _demo_ more than anything. They should definitely give that song another shot, mix the sound, add more depth to keep things interesting, adjust instrument separation, redo the vocals. The track has potential.
> And the rest of the album? ...it's as if the other tracks are mixed by different people.
> 
> Overall it's a very relaxed album, nice.


I like how Get Lucky goes from a '70s to an '80s vibe on the vocoder part. I love the song, but I could probably make a better mix with that multitrack. It's that Nile Rodgers vibe, but not as lush and funky as something like Chic's Good Times. The bassline is also not as driving as it could be.


----------



## Eerpow (May 16, 2013)

tronic307 said:


> I like how Get Lucky goes from a '70s to an '80s vibe on the vocoder part.


Yeah still like the song, just thought I'd share some of the things I wanted to be improved.
Thought people would hate me for criticizing it, phew.


----------



## jacksprat1990 (May 16, 2013)

By Daft Punk's standards, the album is pretty weak.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (May 17, 2013)

jacksprat1990 said:


> By Daft Punk's standards, the album is pretty weak.


 
To be fair if anyone is going to say "It's not as good as Discovery" that's because not many things are, that album is fan-fucking-tastic.

I'd say this stands as a solid second though.


----------



## nukeboy95 (May 17, 2013)

fyi for you pirates it has been leaked


----------



## jomaper (May 17, 2013)

Seriously... so many people saying the album is bad (not talking about people in this thread) because it's not like Discovery or the other early stuff... Come on, 10 years have passed and more too, ofc it wont sound like the old material, and thank god it doesn't! Not because it would be bad, but because it would be sad. This new album is different, yes. But imo is more mature too. I like the vocals and I absolutely loved the drummers. I mean, I seriously think that 50% of the album's strenght is just those 2 sick drummers they got.
Anyway, I love this album and my 3 favourite songs are, by far, "Giorgio by Moroder", "Instant Crush" and "Contact". Contact being in the list, like I said before, only because of the sick sick *SICK* drums. And a little bit behind these 3 is "Doin' it right".


----------

